# just bought a used john deere lt120



## rexkel1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I need a belt for a John Deere lawn mower M42485 I tried John Deere Mower Parts. Huge Selection, Top Quality & Best Prices! they seemed to have real good prices on lawn mower parts. Has anyone here tried them before. Is there any other place i can search?


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

TSC, Lowes, Home Depot, and even some Wal-Mart stores have JD belts for lawn tractors.


----------

